

CSS 3D in Firefox, demo - liabelle
http://taliabale.tumblr.com/post/10931394039/css-3d-in-firefox-demo-and-screencast

======
kalleboo
Awesome, Firefox can run a demo from 2009!

I have to say, as a web developer who is permitted to make stuff that only
works in Safari, I really really love WebKit.

~~~
wushupork
we really need to do away with these vendor prefixes. Either support them or
don't but don't make your own prefixes

~~~
chc
The prefixes are there so browser makers can implement features that aren't
settled without leaving a bunch of broken, incompatible implementations of the
same attribute out there. The alternative is trying to find hacks that exploit
the browser's CSS parser like we've been doing with IE since time immemorial.
If you're using prefixed attributes, you're using a non-standard version of
the feature.

